# How do I prep to till my back yard??



## Al the Diy guy (Feb 2, 2008)

JSDaddy,

It depends, if you have alot of weed I would kill it first with a weed killer, rake it to get the dead stuff out, remove LARGE debris, and have your soil additives (peat, sand, organics) or whatever you are mixing in ready on-site. Some week killers take a couple of days so it may be too late. Al


----------



## js2743 (Feb 13, 2008)

its winter time i wouldn't think you got many weeds growing now, just till it up and then rake it down all the stuff you dont want will rake off leaving just the dirt. you will have to till it several times to get it worked up good and loose then just rake it down. and another thing if the ground is wet dont do it, wait till its dry or you will just have a mess. and if you do till after its worked up real good rake it down first then when you get it all smoothed out put your seed on it and then cover with a layer straw and then hose it down real good and it should be good to go.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Don't forget to call before you dig...certain utilities are sometimes inches below the surface in older home areas (i.e. telephone)


----------



## Al the Diy guy (Feb 2, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> Don't forget to call before you dig...certain utilities are sometimes inches below the surface in older home areas (i.e. telephone)


Without a doubt, my house is less than 10 years old, cable and phone each just 4" down.


----------



## Al the Diy guy (Feb 2, 2008)

jsdaddy07 said:


> Alright well Friday Im renting a tiller...but the truth is I dont know where to start or (prep) my yard before I start. Do all the weeds need to be pulled out?? Should I rake up the little bit of leaves up?? What about sticks and rocks?? And should I wet the ground before I start to soften it up?? I also want to plant Bermuda Grass. When and how do I go about doing that?? NEED HELP PLEASE!!! I promised my wife that I would get in done and I dont want to dissappoint. Thanks again.


JSDaddy, Where are you? or What type of soil are you starting with, here in Virginia we (like much of the southeast) have alot of clay, this tills easier when dampend first, then work in some sand to allow for drainage, and organic ammendments to provide a good home to your new lawn.


----------



## Robert131 (Feb 11, 2008)

This is definitely the wrong time of year to try to establish a bermudagrass lawn unless you live near the equator or in the southern hemisphere.
Before tilling, I would definitely spray out any weeds or existing grasses with round up, then two weeks later do it again. Leafs and sticks and rocks won't hurt, you'll bring a lot up with the rototiller (along with a bunch of other stuff). If you are set on rototilling Friday, plant Ryegrass seed. Then, when the weather warms up, you can spray it out with Roundup, and do a Bermudagrass lawn.


----------



## olivia (Sep 18, 2010)

is it late to plant new grass


----------



## Handy Vinny (Jun 18, 2010)

olivia said:


> is it late to plant new grass


Good question, though you probably should start a new thread.  

To answer your question: It depends on the geographic area. Speaking for Illinois, no, it is not too late.


----------

